# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  برنامه ف-یلتر ش-ک-ن

## killer-star

سلام دوستان

فرض کنید من یک سرور دارم که به اینرنت بدون فیلتر وصله !
حالا میخوام یک برنامه بنویسم که هم روی Client و هم روی Server نصب شه و مثل *** وقتی که به سرور وصل شد دیگه کامپیوتر Client اینترنت رو از Server بگیره فکر کنم برنامه psiphon نمونه خوبی باشه البته خودم امتحانش نکردم ولی فکر میکنم همین کارو بکنه !

میشه یک توضیح بهم بدید خیلی ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## Microsoft.net

این جور عنوان های نامناسب باعث دردسر برای سایت میشه !!!

----------


## killer-star

سلام
آقا من بخاطر عنوان معذرت میخوام
آخر چنتا تاپیک به عنوان Proxy , .... بود من هم گفتم شاید مشکل نباشه
اگه لطف کنید جواب بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## ghafoori

خوب از asproxy که مال یکی همین دوستان ما در برنامه نویس است استفاده کنید
http://www.codeproject.com/useritems/asproxy.asp

----------


## killer-star

> خوب از asproxy که مال یکی همین دوستان ما در برنامه نویس است استفاده کنید
> http://www.codeproject.com/useritems/asproxy.asp


سلام
خیلی ممنون بخاطر جوابتون
عزیز من سایت کد پراجکت نمیتونم برم نمیدونم چرا سایت داونه ؟؟؟
ولی من اینو دیدم و تا اونجایی که میدونم تحت وب هست و فقط وب میتونی بگیری !
من یاهو و اوتلوک و ... هم میخوام

ممنون

----------


## farzadvb

دوست عزیز من به درستی منظورت رو نگرفتم فکر کنم خودت یک سرور داشته باشی فرضا با اینترنت ماهواره ای که فیلتر نشده باشه.گام دوم اینکه این اینترنت را دوست داری که بین کامپیوتر ها به اشتراک بگذاری.

دو حالت داره:
اگر سطح کوچیک منظورت باشه مستقیما میتونی یک شبکه lanداخلی داشته باشی  با تنظیم IP, GATEWAY مشکلی نیست و کلا یک بحث شبکه است.

حالت دوم اگه شما بخوای مثل isp کار کنی پس بایستی تابع قوانین مخابرات باشی و کلا درد سر اون فکر کنم زیاد باشه.(این نظر قطعی نیست با فردی کاملا متخصص در این زمینه مشورت کن و شرایط را جویا شو)
اما برنامه  ، اگه بخوای برنامه ای بنویسی که افراد از اینترنت بدون فیلتر استفاده کنند.من تنها روشی را که الان میتونم پیشنهاد کنم پروکسی و پورت هست.یعنی برنامه بنویسی که مابین اتصال اینترنتی و کاربر باشد.برای مثال برنامه در قسمت پروکسی سرور آدرس IP محلی رو این گونه تنظیم کنه (127.0.0.1)با پورت مثلا 8567 حال برنامه شما اطلاعات را خوانده و مرگرور شما به جای وصل شدن به پروکسی مخابرات و ... به صورت محلی و از یک راه فرعی اطلاعات را خوانده و نمایش دهد.حال روند کارکرد این برنامه کلا به چه شکله من پیشنهاد میکنم به منابع فارسی تکیه نکن و اگر داخل سایت های برنامه نویسی انگلیسی زبان و گروهای برنامه نویسی عضو بشی به احتمال زیاد مشکلت حل میشه اما فقط یک کم باید زبانت قوی باشه.و تکنیک های جستجوی حرفه ای رو آشنا باشی.کلا بحثی که شما دنبالش هستی به غیر از برنامه نویسی مباحث شبکه ای رو هم در برمیگره و باید به هر دوتاش احاطه کامل داشته باشی.
مسیر:
در اینترنت آپشن در Connectionsدر settingاین تنظیمات وجود دارند.

----------


## killer-star

خیلی ممنون از جوابت
یک سورس پروکسی پیدا کردم اما مشکل اینجاست !
من میخوام اصلاعات کد بشه !!!
آیا ممکنه که مخابرات بتونه اطلاعات رو ببینه؟؟؟؟
و سرور رو فیلتر کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## farzadvb

> خیلی ممنون از جوابت
> یک سورس پروکسی پیدا کردم اما مشکل اینجاست !
> من میخوام اصلاعات کد بشه !!!
> آیا ممکنه که مخابرات بتونه اطلاعات رو ببینه؟؟؟؟
> و سرور رو فیلتر کنه ؟؟؟


این یک بحث تخصصی هستش و باید شرایط را از کسی که کاملا در بطن کار حظور داره بپرسی
از نظر من برنامه های آماده زیادی وجود داره که فقط باید پیداشون کنی وقت خودت راصرف نوشتن دوباره برنامه نکن حتما کسی قبل از شما این کار را انجام داده.
موفق باشی.

----------


## kourosh_ag

سلام 
ببخشید که سوال من مربوط به این تاپیک نمیشه ولی فکر میکنم که بتونید کمکم کنید .
من چطور میتونم با استفاده از کارت DVB از اینترنت ماهواره استفاده کنم.
Send از کجا انجام میشه و اصلا چطور  Connect بشم

----------


## killer-star

> سلام 
> ببخشید که سوال من مربوط به این تاپیک نمیشه ولی فکر میکنم که بتونید کمکم کنید .
> من چطور میتونم با استفاده از کارت DVB از اینترنت ماهواره استفاده کنم.
> Send از کجا انجام میشه و اصلا چطور  Connect بشم


Send از هر جوری بخای
یه *** میسازی بعد کار میکنی بهمین سادگی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kourosh_ag

می خوام بدونم که برای وصل شدن به اینترنت باید از اون ماهواره اشتراک داشته باشی یا نه؟
آیا برای Send کردن باید با مخابرات هماهنگ کنی یا نه؟
و اینکه در کدوم جهت از دیش میشه دیتا دریافت کرد؟

----------


## killer-star

> می خوام بدونم که برای وصل شدن به اینترنت باید از اون ماهواره اشتراک داشته باشی یا نه؟
> آیا برای Send کردن باید با مخابرات هماهنگ کنی یا نه؟
> و اینکه در کدوم جهت از دیش میشه دیتا دریافت کرد؟


صد در صد !!
خیر اگه میخوای هماهنگ کنی که میان میگیرنت !!! یه دایال آپ داشته باشی فقط سند میکنی همین !!!
جهتهای خوب ایناست Eutelsat W3
Hellasat
Turksat

ممنون

----------


## mahdij

می تونی از برنامه  ccproxy 6.3 استفاده کن به راحتی انجام شدنیه

----------


## delphi77

ببینید من یک سرور اختصاصی یک جایی خارج از محدوده ف ی ل ت ر دارم 
حالا می خواهم بدونم چطور می توانم از طریق آن راه خودم را باز کنم

----------


## pejmanfakhim

با درود بر جامعه برنامه نویس و تشکر از همه دوستان

بهترین راه استفاده از *** می باشد که بصورت کارت و اکانت با سرور خارج از کشور عرضه

 می گردد.

در صورت تخصصی می توان از   php و Asp  استفاده نمود.

----------


## Mani_rf

> این جور عنوان های نامناسب باعث دردسر برای سایت میشه !!!


ممنون از اشاره به این نکته. به محض دیدن این عنوان آن را تغییر دادم. بله این طور عناوین موجب ف-یلتر شدن سایت میشود. 
لطفا در مواجه به اینگونه موارد مدیر بخش را با پیام خصوصی در جرایان بگذارید.
با سپاس...

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

> ببینید من یک سرور اختصاصی یک جایی خارج از محدوده ف ی ل ت ر دارم 
> حالا می خواهم بدونم چطور می توانم از طریق آن راه خودم را باز کنم


سلام دوست عزیز 
نمی دونم الان که برات پیام میذارم مشکلت حل شده یا نه .... من خیلی وقت بود تو سایت نیامده بودم

به هر حال اگر در خارج از محدوده سرور داری و امکان نصب برنامه رو روش داری و IP Valid داره می تونی از نرم افزارهایی مثل NTTAC استفاده کنی تازه می تونی خودت V_P_N ارائه بدی

پیروز باشی

----------

